# Sorority watch



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay, i'll just add on to this thread daily from now on.

Everyone's doing great! Trucy is maturing and she's super fast! (Too fast for our troublemaker Chell.)

Otherwise than that, my girls/snails love going in the water-bottle baffle for some reason, even though it knocks them around.

Weird.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Pictures please.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Didn't get any waterslide filter baffle ones.









Chell









Asami








Alvalta










Trucy


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, my! I love females and sororities! They are all so pretty ) I can't wait for my sorority. Is this a ten gallon?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Neat!!!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Oh, my! I love females and sororities! They are all so pretty ) I can't wait for my sorority. Is this a ten gallon?


Yes it's a 10. I'm thinking about upgrading to a 20, though.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

1/21/13- Everybody's so fast! Alvalta (yellow) hates anyone being near her when there's food around. :u
but everyone still gets their share, one way or another.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

im going to set up a sorority. is it true you cant have 1 male and multiple females together?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, it's iffy. some people bought males thinking they were females, and they've had no problems. I'd advise against it though, unless you want babies.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I have seen some people have no problems with a male in the tank for over a year, but then the females randomly decided they didn't like the male and they beat him up pretty badly... I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

1-23-13: Fins are pretty torn, so I'm hoping they'll heal by themselves.

Also, my Mystery Snail got on the floor somehow! She was completely dry, but her trapdoor was closed, so I put her back in, she moved, and she's been at the top all day. My blue one is trying or succeeding to mate with her.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

chell the torn up one? Did it happen in Sorority?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

No, it's Trucy who has the most Damage, and yes.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

1-27-12

Got a new girl yesterday! Iris. She's small but has reached maturity I believe. I spy vertical stripes and an egg spot. So I hope she'll eat soon and get more strength for the rest of the girls. Then a free 1G!

Also got a paypal card, so if there's any money left after the initial use, I may get 5-10RCS for the sorority. I don't think the girls would bother them.

I may get some plants too. Any suggestions for a 1 gal? And do any of you guys happen to have a filter for a 5 gallon that's more like the Quietflow10 or the tetra ones? I hate the one upstairs because it refuses to be baffled.

The 1g is a petco brand.. So I may have to change the light for plants.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Iris likes to "eat" bubbles and wiggle her top fin. I think she has the best personality out of all of them.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

1-29-13

Iris is fast! She literally darted across the tank in 2 seconds.

Also, have to move all tanks up to my room.. only;y reason why I'm not happy is that the space for my 10g.. I dunno where we're gonna put it.. mom's being a jerk.


----------

